# Report from the 6th International Symposium on FGD's



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Report from the 6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal DisordersBy: Douglas A. Drossman, MD and William F. Norton, IFFGDThe 6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders was hosted by IFFGD on April 7-10, 2005. The biennial meeting was jointly sponsored by the Office of Continuing Medical Education, University of Wisconsin Medical School and the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders (IFFGD) in cooperation with the Functional Brain-Gut Research Group (FBG). The program, a culmination of two years planning was both stimulating and informative. In fact, our knowledge of the functional gastrointestinal (GI) disorders continues to evolve, and these symposia are in many ways a barometer of the many changes occurring in the field."http://www.iffgd.org/symposium2005report.html


----------

